# Puppy => Dog Pictures Thread!



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Allyfally's excellent post about her dog Falcor made me think of this... what did your dog look like as a puppy and what's s/he like now? I'll start:


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

about 4 weeks old

633438055865870000 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr

at 2 1/2 years

kiba14 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------



## JohnJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Not his earliest pic but you get the picture...pun..


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

We don't have many pictures of Kodi as a puppy, but here is one that shows how little and silly he looked (I think he had the sad puppy eyes mastered from the womb lol)








Now, this is my favorite picture of him that is recent.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I remember there was an older thread like this, but I always love posting pics of Buff again.



































I couldn't pick just two. =P


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Amazing how different a dog looks between puppyhood and adulthood...


----------



## jenjen (Jul 21, 2010)

8 weeks:








1 year:


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Yay! More threads to post pictures in are always welcome to me. I did have a really good side by side comparison picture, but I cant find it at the moment. So I'll post other ones.










Another one of Falcor, because he was just so freaking cute. Lookit those paws!










This is the only picture I have of puppy Patch. We took like 6 film rolls of him in his first year, but my parents never got them developed. I got this one from a family member. (I blocked my face out because I was a really ugly kid. Lmao) XD










One last one, just for gits and shiggles.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't have puppy photos of all my dogs online and need to upload newer photos of some of my dogs. But here are a few of mine. 

JC as a puppy:










JC now:










Roomba as a puppy:










She is the one being chased

Roomba now:










Kira as a puppy:











Kira now:










that is it for now.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Crystal:



















Casper:



















And just for fun, my last dog, Scout:



















And my brother's pit, Jade:


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Kimma at around 10 weeks:

















At 17 months:









With Pentti at around 17 months again:









I don't have any puppy pics of Pentti since I got him when he had just turned 3, but I'm sure he was adorable


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Out of the four, I only have photos on the computer of Aija as a baby. I have some poloroid shots of Nellie but thats about it  And the other two I got as adults, so anyway!

(sorry I went a little crazy)

My little Squish<3
































Somewhere in the middle, maybe 6-7 months old:








All grown up:


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't actually have any proper puppy photos of Pixie, because I adopted her at 12 months. She did come with an old vaccination certificate though, which has her puppy photo on it:










And as an adult:










Obi as a puppy:










And now:


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Love threads like this!

First, Loki (RIP):



















Gizmo:


























Gracie:


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

One of these days, I need to scan Rocky and Gracie's puppy pictures; they're the old-fashioned kind, but here's Remy:








Remy and Rocky. Rocky wasn't too sure about the new addition 








Remy now








ET








ET now, 10 mths


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

Shiner around 8 weeks old:


















Shiner about 1 year:


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Shadow as a puppy








Shadow circa 2000, about a yearish old








Shadow last week, 12 years old









Belle's first day home








Belle, the early years, 1-2 yearsish old here








Belle nowadays, 11 and a half years old


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm getting puppy fever!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Luke at 12 weeks










and 14 months


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lola had funky things going on with her ears for a while. She was prettttty adorable though if I say so myself


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

This thread is so fantastic!!!
I can say with absolute certainty that EVERYONE's puppies look ADORABLE. And the dogs that they've become are BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Omgsh, Lola doesnt even look like the same dog!! She's so adorable though.


----------



## Kayote (Oct 3, 2009)

Wolfie as a pup:









Adult:


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Love these threads! James and Coco we got as adults, so the only one who entered our lives as a wee (kinda) puppy was Léon:
3 months:
















2 years:









And for the record, no I have never dyed nor bleached him


----------



## Britt & Bello (Apr 14, 2011)

Brittany, on her third day home at nine weeks old.









Brittany as of this winter at about 6 and a half years old. 









Bello the day after he had come home. The estimated he was at around ten months old here, but he has really grown since this picture so I'm thinking he was maybe only 6 months old? Taken on August 24, 2010.









Him as of May 17, 2011


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

These are literally the ONLY pics I have of Puck up until about 6 months old. He's about 10 weeks here:

























And now here he is at 2, I think I only take take pics of him when he's sleeping, lol.










He was such a malnourished wormy lil pup and now he's a beautiful (almost) grown dog.


----------



## rgordon82 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow! They are all so cute! Mine is a Shih Tzu on my Avatar. I don't have a name yet though. Any ideas?


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

So. I'd just like to put it out there, that I will be stealing Leon, Brittany and Bello.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

ooooh! i love looking at puppy pictures and i love seeing how dogs change as they grow 

here is my contribution 

iorek soon after we got him at the ball field. he was about 4.5 months old here 










brom at about 2.5 weeks










brom and iorek - iorek is 1.5 years old and brom is about 5.5 weeks old










this is not a great picture but it is the most recent one i have on the computer right now. iorek is about 3 and brom is about 1 and a half. brom just turned 2 on july 4th.










i love my boys!


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

I know I've posted these but I look for any excuse to post pics lol. 

Aggie a few days after she arrived. 










Aggie and I on her 1st birthday (7-4-11)









Leo we didn't get as a really small pup but here he is at 7 months old









and At 10 months old 7-4-11 he's the one on the floor. I know they look identical sometimes lol


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Allyfally said:


> So. I'd just like to put it out there, that I will be stealing Leon, Brittany and Bello.


Since we are looking for a new family for Léon (since the baby was born, he doesn't accept her), I would be honored. Too bad you are so far away, he would have loved it


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Allyfally said:


> Omgsh, Lola doesnt even look like the same dog!! She's so adorable though.


Yeah I have no idea when that happened!! All of a sudden I looked back at her baby pictures and was like "Waaaaiittt a minute, who ARE you" haha.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I love these. 

9 weeks old









4 years old








As you can see, we've both grown, but I'm working at it, lol.

And for good measure, Sydney with my brother at 9 weeks









And 4 years old


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> ooooh! i love looking at puppy pictures and i love seeing how dogs change as they grow
> 
> here is my contribution
> 
> ...



WHERE is that adorable picture of baby Brommie? I believe he is chewing on a strap or something of the sort and you can see his little puppy teeth. I love it and remember seeing it in another thread before


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

you mean this one?










i was debating this picture or the tiny baby one that i chose above.  i like this one too. but, i may be biased. ;-) (i hate that other winking smilie!)


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!! Goodness he is so adorable, I adore this picture, he has to be one of the cutest puppies EVER. Normally I fall for baby pit bulls but Brom is just stinkin' precious.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you 

i think that aija was one of the cutest puppies ever!! haha! she has grown into a beautiful girl and is one of the df dogs that i would love to meet. <3


----------



## rich9cinti (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi there from Cincinnati, Ohio. Super brand new to the dogforum. Here's a couple of very recent pics of our adopted puppy, Feller. Vet believes he is an 8 week old puppy, most likely a Schnoodle. What do you all think?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> thank you
> 
> i think that aija was one of the cutest puppies ever!! haha! she has grown into a beautiful girl and is one of the df dogs that i would love to meet. <3


Aw thank you  She was a cute little stinker, I of course I personally think shes a pretty adult, someone in the petstore said she had a "Man face" LOL

And she'd love to meet you too! She happens to adore and love my ferrets and lets them climb all over her and is so gentle with them, She'd love yours too


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i bet they would love her! they are not allowed to play with my boys because it would not end well, but harry always plays with brom through the gate. they are cute!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

This thread is such a bummer, because I only had Smalls from puppyhood to adulthood. I also am on a new lap top, so when I transfer Clove photos I will at least have those. 

This picture cracks me up (Not me, an old roommate) and I think she was about 6-7 weeks old here: 










Smalls now, almost 5 years old:


----------



## kingkongpet (Jul 12, 2011)

It is still a pup now, but looks mature, isn't it? my little sweet honey Naomi!


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Meshkenet said:


> Since we are looking for a new family for Léon (since the baby was born, he doesn't accept her), I would be honored. Too bad you are so far away, he would have loved it


Oh no! Yeah if you lived close by I'd be tempted to tell you to bring him on over. He's so freaking cute, big, and he even has a perfect name!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

kingkongpet said:


> It is still a pup now, but looks mature, isn't it? my little sweet honey Naomi!


Ack!! Cuteness overload! I can smell the puppy breath


----------



## doggy071111 (Jul 19, 2011)

Excellent photos....this thread makes smile from the sight of these beatiful dogs!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

8 weeks 

















3 months









6 months old









2 years


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I love this thread! <3

6 weeks









10 weeks









3 and 1/2 months (think anyone asked me if she's a white german shepherd? oh those ears)









9 months - extra poofy for the Colorado winter! It would be -17 (F) and she wouldn't want to stay inside. Typical husky.









1 year


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't have pictures of my doggies when they were little, I got them when they were larger, BUT I found some pictures of what I believe they would look like ^_^


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

Active Dog said:


> I don't have pictures of my doggies when they were little, I got them when they were larger, BUT I found some pictures of what I believe they would look like ^_^


LOL! I do this all the time with Deebs. That puppy Ava one you've found is almost a dead ringer for her!


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow.. I found this thread really so amazing. All dogs and puppies are lovely and adorable.


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

awesome thread


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

Puppy-Barsky (taken by his previous owner)



















Barsky now:


----------



## gabry (Jul 18, 2011)

This is a cute idea love this page, these are my two babies, Chanel 3 months and 8 months

















Her dad Sushi 3 months and 1 year


----------

